# Suzuki body parts?



## cmpdad (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey Sportsmen, I came into possesion of a late 80s quadrunner. A few dollars had it running ok. Its been plowing my drive this year with no problems. But I swear it has been rolled, there is a body panel that isn't cracked badly. It has so many rivets and zip ties holding together that my wife calls it Frankenstien. Is there any place to get used fenders for it? Its not worth it to me buy new parts. ATV junkyards?


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

Im Pretty Darn Sure That There Is An Atv Junkyard Up In Yale. Towards Porthuron. Let Me Do Some Research...brb


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

TRY THESE
YIKES...THEY ALL SHOWED UP WHITE...TO SEE THEM, HOLD DOWN YOUR LEFT MOUSE BUTTON AND DRAG OVER THEM TO MAKE BLUE>>SORRY


*BEAR BOTTOM SALVAGE RACING - 14826 Burt Road - Capac, MI 48014 Phone: 810 395-4291 Fax: 810 395-4119 

&#8226; Dwight's Cyber Cycle Salvage 400cc & Under Japanese Parts. Newaygo.  

EASTERN MICHIGAN CYCLE SALVAGE - 7575 Brockway Road - Yale, MI 48097 Phone: 810 387-3513 Fax: 810 387-3268 

HAWG SHOP AND SALVAGE - 482 W. Michigan Avenue - Battle Creek, MI 49017 Phone: 616 964-2947 

IOTA PRODUCTS, CO. - 121 Selden - Detroit, MI 48201 Phone: 313 832-1127 

J'S JAPANESE JUNK - 1856 West F Ave - Kalamazoo,Mi.49009 Phone: 1-616-381-9404 

&#8226; J's Japanese Junk Kalamazoo.  

PORT HURON TRIUMPH - 2487 Hueling Road - Pt. Huron, MI 48060 Phone: 313 982-9175 

RECYCLE-CYCLE - 62 Sheridan Drive - Muskegon, Michigan 49442 Phone: 1-231-773-5442 

&#8226; Slick's Motorcycle Salvage Mason.  

SNOWMOBILE and MOTORCYCLE SALVAGE - 4101 E. River Road - Mt. Pleasant, MI 48858 Phone: 517 772-3442 
*[/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## FYRE926 (Dec 31, 2000)

http://www.maier-mfg.com/index.php

http://www.bikebandit.com/partsbandit/default.aspx?AID=1485278&PID=1280539 

I have an 87 LT230e Suzuki, I have a ton of links for parts sources even though I haven't used hardly any of them LOL it's one solid machine!


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

There is the motorcycle and snowmobile salvage in mt Pleasant as well.


----------

